# Anyone on fsmail? How to pop?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

just set up an email account with fsmail.
Works ok except for access through Outlook,
i cant seem to get the settings right.

Anyone know how it goes?

( yes i have been round and round
on their site, i can't find it)

pop.fsmail.net ...........its not that
smtp.fsmail.net..........doesnt seem to be that
account name............fsmail.net .... dunno ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

FSmail cannot be used through outlook, outlook express or any other email client. 
Fsmail is freeserves own version of webmail, only available from freeserves home page

Derek


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Derek,
that settles that then.

Its for a friend.
I guess it will have to be safe-mail.net,
he had wanted it on fsmail,
unless you could suggest a UK based mail,
that is pop3 compatible.

John


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the only ISP independant pop 3 mail I know in the UK, that is fairly reliable and free is breathe

http://www.breathe.com

It has had problems the last few days, but that's the first time in about 1 year.

If he has a freeserve account then any of the freeserve pop accounts.

Or if he is willing to pay then a totally independant provider.
I use http://easily.co.uk for my business type email

£9.99 every 2 years for a .co.uk name and £9.99 per year for email service. well worth it

Derek


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you,

I have set up an e-mail address with breathe,
i will now try to set up the Outlook to interact with it.

I had not realised that email had now become
quite so commercial.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well that seems to be working OK now.
Ive made a new 'Inbox' for him,
and re-directed likely looking mail to it,
using 'Message Rules'.

Cheers, John


----------

